# Pasta Sauce



## 19950 (Aug 24, 2005)

Can anyone tell me something I can put on pasta, particularly spaghetti, besides tomato sauce -- it tends to upset me.Thanks kindly.


----------



## Screamer (Aug 16, 2005)

Hmm this is kinda hard to answer. Do you have any food intolerances? Can you eat dairy? I have heaps of pasta recipies that don't contain tomato but some of them have cream in them. Some of the one's I could give you include:Salmon, lemon and dillCreamy Lemon SpaghettiOh well heaps but I'd have to go look them up.Also have you tried Pesto? You just get it at the supermarket with the tom sauces and stuff. It's really yummy.Let me know on the foods and I'll be happy to help







I did a search on pasta sauce on the .. board and came up with these ../messageboards/ub...true#Post187157 and ../messageboards/ub...=&view=&sb=5&o=. Good luck and hope this helps you


----------

